# Sigelei Legend



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (25/11/13)

*Sigelei Legend*


not sure if this should go into the dirty lols thread or here
evic styled mod vibrating mod... 
i guess this is a good way to get the ladies into mods lol


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/11/13)

hahaha so funny! Gizmo already tells people his mods have built in Vibrators lol would be hilarious if he could show them this haha


----------

